# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان

## Mahsa.Nzr

*تاریخچه دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان
*

 دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان به عنوان یکی از مراکز آموزش عالی ایران در سال ۱۳۵۳  واقع در بزرگترین قطب صنعتی کشور، در فاصله ۲۰ کیلومتری شمال غربی اصفهان و  شمال شرقی خمینی شهر، در دامنه کوه سیدمحمد در زمینی به وسعت ۲۳ میلیون  متر مربع احداث گردید. این دانشگاه فعالیتهای آموزشی خود را در سال ۱۳۵۶ با  پذیرش حدود ۸۰۰ دانشجو در برخی رشته های فنی، مهندسی و کشاورزی آغاز نمود و  اکنون با گذشت ۲۴ سال از شروع فعالیتهای آموزشی دانشگاه اغلب رشته های فنی  و مهندسی، کشاورزی و علوم پایه را در قالب ۱۳ دانشکده در بردارد.

 در سال تحصیلی ۸۳-۸۲ تعداد ۱۵۵۰ دانشجو در مقاطع مختلف کارشناسی، کارشناسی  ارشد و دکترا در دانشگاه پذیرفته شده اند و جمعاً بیش از ۸۰۰۰ دانشجو در  دانشگاه به تحصیل اشتغال دارند. ضمناً تعدادی دانشجوی خارجی از کشورهای  سودان، لبنان و … نیز در دانشگاه مشغول به تحصیل می باشند.
دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان با برخورداری از کادر هیأت علمی فعال و ممتاز و نیز  امکانات استثنائی خود، مفتخر است که آموزش را با بهترین کیفیت و  استانداردهای بین المللی ارائه نماید، به طوری که فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه  با کیفیت ممتاز خویش فرصتهای بزرگی برای تصدی مشاغل و مسئولیتهای کلیدی در  فضای صنعتی- اقتصادی رو به رشد کشور یافته و در ادامه تحصیلات عالی نیز  موفقیت چشمگیری در داخل و خارج از کشور داشته اند.
وضعیت کالبدی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان که عمدتاً بعد از انقلاب شکل گرفته است بشرح ذیل می باشد.
    ۲۳۰۰ هکتار سطح کلی اراضی ۳۵۰ هکتار فضای سبز   ۱۲۷۵۰۰ هکتار فضای  آموزشی   ۲۷۳۵۶۰ هکتار فضای کمک آموزشی و رفاهی   علوم پایه- فنی مهندسی-  کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی گروههای آموزشی   ۱۳ دانشکده تعداد دانشکده ها   ۲  پژوهشکده و ۵ مرکز آموزشی تعداد مراکز آموزشی و پژوهشی   ۸۵۵۳ نفر تعداد  دانشجویان   ۴۴۰ نفر تعداد اعضای هیات علمی   ۱۱۹ نفر تعداد رشته های  تحصیلی     
*جدول ۱- برخی شاخصهای آموزشی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان

*
    ۶۹۸۸ نفر تعداد دانشجویان کارشناسی   ۱۳۲۵ نفر تعداد دانشجویان  کارشناسی ارشد   ۲۴۰ نفر تعداد دانشجویان دکتری   ۱۲۲ نفر تعداد اعضاء هیات  علمی با مرتبه مربی   ۲۱۱ نفر تعداد اعضاء هیات علمی با مرتبه استادیار    ۷۸ نفر تعداد اعضاء هیات علمی با مرتبه دانشیار   ۲۹ نفر تعداد اعضاء هیات  علمی با مرتبه استاد   سرانه فضای آموزشی ۱۲۷۵۰۰ تقسیم بر ۸۵۵۳  مساوی است  با ۹/۱۴ متر مربع   نسبت دانشجویان تحصیلات تکمیلی به اعضاء هیات علمی  استادیار به بالا ۱۵۶۵ تقسیم بر  ۳۱۸ مساوی است با ۹۲/۴   هرم اعضای هیات  علمی (نسبت استادیار به بالا به مربعی) ۳۱۸  تقسیم بر ۱۲۲مساوی است با ۶/۲      
*جدول ۲- شاخصهای مهم پژوهشی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان*

    ۱۱۸ طرح تحقیقاتی در قالب طرحهای با اعتبار داخلی، خارجی از  دانشگاه،استانی، بین دانشگاهی و ماده ۱۰۲ قانون برنامه سوم تعداد طرحهای  تحقیقاتی انجام شده   ۶ سمینار علمی و تخصصی تعداد سمینارهای برگزار شده    ۳۸ هسته تحقیقاتی فعال تعداد هسته های تحقیقاتی   ۱۰ فرصت مطالعاتی تعداد  فرصتهای مطالعاتی   ۶۰ سفر علمی به خارج از کشور تعداد سفرهای علمی خارج از  کشور اعضاء هیات علمی   ۱۵ عنوان کتاب با شمارگان ۴۰۰۰۰ جلد تعداد کتب  منتشره توسط مرکز نشر دانشگاه   ۱۲۵ عنوان مقاله تعداد مقالات چاپ شده در  مجلات معتبر خارجی (ISI)   100000 جلد شامل عناوین فارسی و لاتین تعداد کتب  موجود در کتابخانه مرکزی   ۲۰۰۰ جلد پایان نامه دکتری و کارشناسی ارشد  تعداد پایان نامه های موجود در کتابخانه مرکزی   ۳ نشریه (استقلال- نشریه  فیزیک- کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی) مجلات علمی منتشر شده توسط دفتر نشریات علمی      
*ویژگیهای خاص دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان*

 دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان در حقیقت یکی از قطب های علمی کشور است که با حضور  چشمگیر در جشنواره های علمی و مسابقات علمی جهان و ارائه مقالات علمی در  معتبرترین مجلات علمی دنیا زنده بودن و پویائی را نمایش می دهد.
ارتباط مناسب این دانشگاه با صنعت و مجهز بودن کارگاه های آموزشی و تجهیزات  پیشرفته آزمایشگاهی یکی از بارزترین مشخصه های آن است. دانشگاه صنعتی  اصفهان مانند یک شهرک دانشگاهی در درون خود تمامی امکانات اولیه برای زندگی  را مهیا نموده و نیازهای عمده دانشجویان را مهیا نموده، فعالیت مراکز  خدماتی در درون این دانشگاه چشمگیر است. و بخش پژوهشکده برق و کامپیوتر و  امکانات ورزشی این دانشگاه خصوصاً استخر سرپوشیده این دانشگاه خیره کننده  است که در گالری عکس نمائی از آنها پیداست. مسئولیت روابط عمومی این  دانشگاه بدست افرادی کارآمد و تحصیلکرده در رشته روابط عمومی است که در  ساماندهی اجزاء مختلف دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان نقش مهمی را ایفاء می نماید.
*معرفی دانشکده ها*


دانشکده  برق و کامپیوتر دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده  ریاضی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده صنایع دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده  عمران دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده فیزیک دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده  معدن دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده منابع طبیعی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده  مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده مواد دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده  مکانیک دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهاندانشکده نساجی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان کشاورزی  دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان

*امکانات ورزشی*



   امکانات ورزشی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان همانند بسیاری از دانشگاه های دیگر  کشور جهت ارتقاء روحیه دانشجویان و ایجاد فضای با نشاط از امکانات مناسبی  بهره مند است که عبارتند از :
*۱.* سالن ورزشی والیبال
*۲.* سالن ورزشی بسکتبال
*۳.* سالن ورزشی بدمینتون
*۴.* سالن ورزشی هندبال
*۵.* سالن ورزشی بسکتبال
*۶.* استخر شنای دانشگاه
*۷.* زمین چمن فوتبال
*تشکل ها*


انجمن اسلامی دانشجویان جامعه اسلامی دانشجویان بسیج دانشجوئی جهاد دانشگاهی

*امکانات خوابگاهی*



*خوابگاههای دانشجوئی:*  دانشگاه تعدادی خوابگاه برای استفاده دانشجویان غیربومی دارد که با توجه  به محدود بودن این امکانات، با شرایط زیر و رعایت اولویت در ابتدای هر ترم  به دانشجویان واجد شرایط واگذار می گردد.

 دانشجویانی می  توانند از خوابگاههای دانشجوئی استفاده کنند که از هیچ گونه کمک مؤسسات  دیگر و وام مسکن صندوق رفاه استفاده ننمایند، شاغل هم نباشند، به دانشجویان  ساکن در شهرستانهای حومه اصفهان و خمینی شهر، شاهین شهر، نجف آباد، اصولاً  خوابگاه واگذار نمی گردد. این دسته از دانشجویان می توانند جهت کسب  اطلاعات بیشتر به اداره خوابگاههای حوزه معاونت دانشجوئی مراجعه نمایند.  ظرفیت اتاقهای دانشجویان کارشناسی ۴ نفر، کارشناسی ارشد ۳ نفر، دکتری  غیربومی ۲ نفر و دکتری بومی ۳ نفر می باشد.


 ودیعه  مسکن جهت دانشجویان متأهل کارشناسی که ساکن خوابگاه نباشند تا سقف  ۰۰۰/۵۰۰/۵ ریال،کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری ۰۰۰/۰۰۰/۱۲ ریال، براساس ضوابط و  قوانین صندوق رفاه دانشجویان تعلق خواهد گرفت.
 منبع: شبکه رشد

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*تاریخچه* 

این  دانشکده در سال 1356، همزمان با شروع فعالیتهای آموزشی دانشگاه، فعالیتهای  خود را با ارائه دروس سرویس فیزیک مکانیک، حرارت، الکتریسیته ـ مغناطیس و  فیزیک موج و ارائه آزمایشگاههای فیزیک 1 (حرارت و مکانیک) و فیزیک 2  (الکتریسیته و مغناطیس) آغاز کرد. با تکمیل کادر هیأت علمی دانشکده و تجهیز  آزمایشگاههای تخصصی فیزیک، دورة کارشناسی رشتة فیزیک در این دانشکده دایر و  اولین دانشجویان این دوره از مهرماه 1364 پذیرش شدند و به دنبال آن با  عملکرد خوب دانشکده، ارتقاء اعضای هیأت علمی آن، تخصیص یک ساختمان مناسب و  مجزا به دانشکدة فیزیک و تجهیز آزمایشگاههای تحقیقاتی و سایتهای کامپیوتری،  این دانشکده موفق به کسب مجوز برای ایجاد دوره­های کارشناسی ارشد (در سال  1368) و دکترا (در سال 1377) گردید. در حال حاضر دانشکدة فیزیک دارای 282  نفر دانشجوی دورة کارشناسی، 117 نفر دانشجوی دورة کارشناسی­ارشد و 38 نفر  دانشجوی دورة دکترا می­باشد و تـاکنون 790 نفـر در دورة کارشناسی، 190  نفــر در دورة کارشناسی­ارشد و 10 نفر در دورة دکترا فارغ­التحصیل داشته  است. این دانشکده در حال حاضر دارای 20 نفر عضو هیأت علمی با مرتبة علمی : 2  نفر استاد، 11 نفر دانشیار، 7 نفر استادیار و می­باشد که در زمینه­های  گوناگون آموزشی، پژوهشی و اجرائی دانشکده فعالیت دارند. ارائه دروس و  آزمایشگاههای تخصصی فیزیک در دوره­های مختلف کارشناسی و تحصیلات تکمیلی  فیزیک و همچنین ارائه دروس سرویس پرجمعیت فیزیک 1 و فیزیک 2 و آزمایشگاههای  مربوطه به کلیة دانشجویان در رشته­های فنی مهندسی و کشاورزی دانشگاه از  عمده فعالیتهای آموزشی اعضای هیأت علمی می­باشد. 


زمینه­های  پژوهشی دانشکده عمدتاً در سه گرایش فیزیک مادة چگال (محاسباتی، تجربی و  نظری)، فیزیک ذرات بنیادی و فیزیک هسته­ای می­باشد و عملکرد دانشکده در  سالهای گذشته در این زمینه نیز بسیار چشمگیر بوده به طوری که حاصل  فعالیتهای پژوهشی دانشکده تاکنون حدود 200 مقاله علمی پژوهشی بوده که بیش  از 75 درصد این تعداد از نوع ISI و  در مجلات معتبر بین­المللی به چاپ رسیده­اند. به علاوه ترجمة 14 کتاب در  شاخه­های مختلف فیزیک، چاپ و انتشار مجلة پژوهش فیزیک ایران (با همکاری  انجمن فیزیک ایران) ، انعقاد قرارداد و انجام 8 طرح پژوهشی با خارج از  دانشگاه در زمینه­ ساخت سیمهای ابررسانا و پودر عناصر در ابعاد نانو و  همچنین عضویت در کمیته­های علمی کنفرانس مغناطیس و ابررسانا، کنفرانس  سالانه فیزیک هسته­ای کشور، انجمن خلاء ایران و کمیتة ملی شتابدهنده  (سزامی) از فعالیتهای پژوهشی اعضای هیأت علمی دانشکده فیزیک بوده است.


این دانشکده در ایجاد ارتباط با دانشگاهها و مراکز تحقیقاتی خارج از کشور از جمله مرکز تحقیقات فیزیک نظری ICTP ، مرکز تحقیقات SISSA و مرکز تحقیقات هسته­ای INFN ایتالیا و همچنین مراکز تحقیقاتی Julish و Max Plank  در آلمان فعالیتهای چشمگیری داشته به طوری که با توافق­های به عمل آمده  بین این دانشکده و مراکز فوق الذکر هر ساله تعدادی از دانشجویان دورة دکترا  برای انجام کارهای تحقیقاتی مشترک به این مراکز اعزام می­شوند. همچنین  تعدادی از اعضای هیأت علمی دانشکده در قالب ماموریتهای کوتاه مدت با مراکز  فوق همکاری دارند. از دیگر فعالیتهای این دانشکده می­توان از برگزاری  کنفرانس­ها، سمینارها، و کارگاههای آموزشی متعددی در سطح ملی و بین المللی  نام برد. برگزاری روز جهانی فیزیک در سال 1384 و مشارکت مؤثر دانشکدة فیزیک  در کمیته­های علمی، اجرائی و داوری المپیاد جهانی فیزیک در سال 1386،  برگزاري مدرسه بین­المللی نظریة ریسمان، کارگاه بین­المللی نانو فناوری  محاسباتی در فروردین ماه 1387 و کنفرانس فیزیک ایران در تابستان 88 در اين  خصوص شايان ذكر است. 


دانشکدة  فیزیک امیدوار است در آینده با افزایش کادر هیأت علمی و مجهزتر کردن  آزمایشگاههای آموزشی و تحقیقاتی خود بتواند گام مؤثری در ارتقاء  توانمندی­های آموزشی و پژوهشی دانشگاه برای افزایش جایگاه ملی و بین المللی  دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان بردارد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم ریاضی*  دانشکده  علوم رياضی فعاليت خود را از سال ۱۳۵۶ با ارايه ي دروس سرويس رياضي  دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان آغاز نمود و پس ازمدت کوتاهی، به جهت تلاش مستمر  اعضاء هيأت علمی خود، به تربيت دانشجو در رشته هاي رياضي و آمار پرداخت و  هم اكنون در سه مقطع کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری با نزديك به چهل عضو  هيأت علمي در بيش از بيست و پنج گرايش تخصصي اصلي به فعاليت خود ادامه مي  دهد.

مهمترين زمينه های تحقيقاتی و مطالعاتی دانشکده عبارت است از :

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده شیمی*  اين دانشکده در سال 1364، همزمان با شروع فعاليت ساير دانشکده ها، فعاليت  هاي  خودرا آغاز کرد دانشكده شيمي از بدو تاسيس فعاليت هاي مستمر علمي پژوهشي  خود را شروع نموده و بدون وقفه در راستاي ارتقاء كيفيت وظايف خود كوشش  نموده است. از سال 1364 دانشجوي دورة کارشناسي را در دو گرايش  (محض-کاربردي) پذيرفت. از سال 1369 پذيرش دانشجوي دورة کارشناسي ارشد در  چهار گرايش(آلي-تجزيه-معدني-شيمي -فيزيک) و تدريس دورس دورة کارشناسي ارشد،  راهنمايي پايان نامه­هاي کارشناسي ارشد مزيد بر ساير فعاليت­هاي اين  دانشکده شد.در سال 1374، مطابق برنامة زمانبندي شده و با عنايت به تجهيز  آزمايشگاه­ها و تهيه امکانات لازم براي دورة دکتري،شروع به پذيرش دانشجوي  دکترا در چهار گرايش(آلي-تجزيه-معدني-شيمي فيزيک) کرد. اين د انشکده در حال  حاضر حدود 22 نفر عضو هيئت علمي شامل (11 نفر استاد و 3 نفر دانشيار و 7  نفر استاديار ويک نفر مربي )دارد …...  اين دانشکده با تعداد250نفر دانشجوي دورة کارشناسي در دو گرايش  (محض-کاربردي) ، تعداد 105 دانشجو دورة کارشناسي ارشد در چهار  گرايش(آلي-تجزيه-معدني-شيمي -فيزيک) ، و با 57 نفر دانشجوي دورة دکترا در  چهار گرايش(آلي-تجزيه-معدني-شيمي فيزيک) فعاليت مي­کند. از مهم­ فعاليت­هاي  پژوهشي اين دانشکده، تحقيق در زمينه­هايي از شيمي، از قبيل: روش هاي جدا  سازي، سنسورهاي الکتروشيميايي، ،سيال فوق بحراني، پيل هاي سوختي، نانو،  کاتاليست، ،شبيه سازي، ،سنتز و شناسايي انواع پليمرها،. نتايج حاصل از اين  تحقيقات در شماري از مجلات معتبر بين­المللي و داخلي به چاپ رسيده­اند. اين  دانشکده در امر تحقيقات و انجام پروژه­هايي با صنعت نيز همکاري دارد.  همکاري تعدادي قابل ملاحظه از کادر هيأت علمي دانشکدة شيمي با مجامع علمي  داخلي و خارجي ، انجمن­هاي علمي داخلي و خارجي نيز قابل بيان است. اين  دانشکده در حال حاضر داراي ازمايشگاههاي اموزشي شامل ( ازمايشگاه شيمي  عمومي- شيمي تجزيه1و2– تجزيه دستگاهي - شيمي فيزيک – شيمي معدني و شيمي آلي  مي با شد. ودر بخش پژوهشي نيز ازمايشگاههاي تحقيقاتي(شيمي تجزيه، شيمي  آلي، شيمي معدني، اسپکتروسکوپي، الکترواسپري، الکتروشيمي، پليمر،  کاتاليزور، شيمي دارويي، شيمي فيزيک، ليزر و نانو ) فعال هستند. اين  دانشكده با توجه به کادر علمي خود و امکانات آزمايشگاهي موجود، داراي  پتانسيل تحقيقاتي در زمينه هاي مختلف شيمي از جمله موضوعات زير است :

روش  هاي جداسازي و اناليز مقادير ناچيز، تکنولوژي سيال فوق بحراني ، ساخت  سنسور هاي شيميايي و بيوشيميايي، اسپکتروسکوپي تحرک يوني، کمو متريکس وبيو  انفورماتيک ، سنتز و شناسايي انواع کمپلکس ها بر پايه (ليگاندهاي باز شيف ،  ارگانو متاليک، کمپلکس هاي روتنيم و سيکلوپالاديم، متالو پورفيرين)،  الکتروشيمي واسپکترو­الکتروشيمي کمپلکسهاي فلزي،ترکيبات کورديناسيون آلي  فلزي، ساخت و تهيه انواع کاتاليزورهاي شيمي فيزيکي، پليمرهاي (پليمر هاي  تراکمي، فعال نوري، زيست تخريب، پايدار حرارتي و ...)،کاربرد مايعات يوني  در تهيه پليمر ها،ّ سنتزانواع زئوليتها و سنتز نانو ذرات وتثبيت انها و  کاربرد انها در واکنش هاي آلي در فازگاز ومايع، طيف سنجي الکتروني در  فازگازي،شيمي فيزيک آلي، طيف سنجي (ليزر و سنسور) ، پيلهاي­ سوختي و  الکترولايزرها ّ، الکتروشيمي­سطح ،شبيه سازي ديناميک مولکولي، ترموديناميک  سيستم هاي تعادلي و غير تعادلي،ترمو ديناميک آماري، نانوشيمي، شيمي  کوانتومي محاسباتي.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی*  *تاریخچه :*

دانشکده کشاورزی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان از سال 1356 و با نام دانشكده توليد و تكنولوژي كشاورزي، فعاليتهايآموزشي و پژوهشي خود را آغاز کرد. در حال  حاضر این دانشکده با بهرهگیری از یک کادر علمی مجرب در رشتهها و گرایشهای  مختلف کشاورزی و همچنین امکانات آزمایشگاهی متنوع، توانسته است طیف وسیعی  از فعالیتهای علمی و کاربردی را در زمینههای مختلف علوم کشاورزی و متناسب  با نیازهای کشور ارائه دهد.


این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 959x414 می باشد.




وجود  قطبهای علمی مختلف، گروهها، مراکز و هستههای پژوهشی و انجمنهای علمی  گسترده، ایستگاههای تحقیقاتی مجهز و همچنین ارائه مجلات علمی و پژوهشی  متنوع، دانشکده کشاورزی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان را تبدیل به یکی از  دانشکدههای برتر کشاورزی در سطح کشور کرده است.


*گروه های آموزشی دانشکده* 

 

*نشریات دانشکده*


مجله علوم و فنون کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی، علوم آب و خاک

مجله علوم و فنون کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی، تولید و فرآوری محصولات زراعی و باغی

مجله علوم و فنون کشتهای گلخانهای

*انجمن ها وقطب های علمی*




قطب آلودگی آب و خاک

قطب علمی دانه های روغنی

مرکز کشت بدون خاک

گروه پژوهشی مهندسی فضای سبز

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده ي منابع طبيعي* در سال 1372تأسيس شد . 


 
*پيام رياست دانشکده :*  دانشكده منابع طبيعي با عزمي راسخ روي به سوي تعالي علمي فارغ التحصيلان  منابع طبيعي كشور در جهت استفادهي بهينه و حفاظت از موهبتهاي خداداد ايران  زمين دارد . 
ریاست دانشکده : دكتر نصرالله محبوبي صوفياني
*رشته های دانشکده :*

*رشته هاي كارشناسي*
مرتع وآبخيزداري


محيط زيست

شيلات

*رشته هاي كارشناسي ارشد*
بيابانزدايي


مرتعداري

شيلات 

محيط زيست 

*رشته هاي دكتري*
دكتري علوم مرتع

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی صنایع و سیستم ها*  دانشكده  مهندسي صنايع دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان، در آغاز به صورت دانشكده "سيستمهاي  تكنولوژي و اجتماعي" در سال 1356 دانشجويان اولين دوره خود را پذيرفت. پس  از شروع انقلاب فرهنگي در سال 1359، دانشكده سيستمهاي تكنولوژي و اجتماعي  به "دانشكده صنايع" تبديل شد. اين دانشكده تنها در سطح كارشناسي دانشجو  ميپذيرفت.

پس  از آن، با كوشش اساتيد اين دانشكده و تأييد مقامات مسئول و مسئولين ستاد  انقلاب فرهنگي "مركز برنامهريزي سيستمها" در سال 1361 در اين دانشكده  پايهريزي شد تا در سطح كارشناسيارشد نيز فعاليت كند. پس از بازگشايي  دانشگاه در سال 1361، اين دانشكده كارش را با يك گرايش كارشناسي شروع نمود.  در سال 1362 مركز برنامهريزي سيستمها در سطح كارشناسيارشد تأسيس شده و به  دانشكده ملحق گرديد.

اولين فارغالتحصيلان مقاطع كارشناسي و كارشناسيارشد برنامهريزي سيستمها در سال 1364 از دانشكده صنايع فارغالتحصيل شدند.

فعاليتهاي  آموزشي كارشناسيارشد برنامهريزي سيستمها از سال تحصيلي 1369 تا سال 1372  متوقف شد، از سال 1373 كارشناسيارشد مهندسي صنايع در اين دانشكده افتتاح  گرديده و اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو كرد.

در  سال تحصيلي 1372 بنابه نياز صنايع و سازمانهاي دولتي به فارغالتحصيلان  رشته مهندسي صنايع، گرايش تكنولوژي صنعتي، اين رشته در دانشكده در سطح  كارشناسي افتتاح شد و اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو كرد.

از  سال تحصيلي 1386 پذيرش دانشجو در دوره كارشناسي مهندسي صنايع بدون گرايش  صورت گرفت. دروس جديدي تعريف و چهار مجموعه تخصصي تعريف گرديد كه دانشجويان  در ابتداي سال سوم نسبت به انتخاب يكي از چهار مجموعه اقدام و براساس  مجموعه تخصصي انتخابي خود دروس لازم را اخذ ميكنند. در حال حاضر،  تحصيلاتتكميلي دانشكده با سه رشته مهندسي سيستمهاي اقتصادي ـ اجتماعي،  مهندسي صنايع و برنامهريزي سيستمهاي اقتصادي در سطح كارشناسيارشد و دكتري  مهندسي صنايع فعاليتهاي آموزشي خود را ادامه ميدهد.

ساختمان  فعلي دانشكده در سال 1365 به اتمام رسيد و دانشكده مهندسي صنايع و مركز  برنامهريزي سيستمها از اين سال در محل فعلي خود فعاليت دارد .

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی معدن*  دانشکده  مهندسی معدن در سال 1356 همزمان با تأسيس دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان ابتدا به  صورت گروه مهندسي معدن تأسيس سپس توسعه يافته است. در حال حاضر در دو گرايش  مهندسي اكتشاف و استخراج معدن دانشجوي كارشناسي و دو گرايش مهندسي اكتشاف  معدن و مكانيك سنگ كارشناسي ارشد مي پذيرد. اين دانشكده داراي كادر مجرب  هيئت علمي، كارشناسان اداري و آزمايشگاههاي مختلف در زمينه هاي مهندسي معدن  مي باشد.

 از اهداف اين دانشكده آموزش دانشجويان در سطوح مختلف كارشناسي، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري و انجام فعاليتهاي پژوهشي در زمينه هاي: 

- كشف، استخراج و فرآوري مواد معدني

- مطالعه ، طراحي و پايدارسازي سازه هاي سطحي و زيرسطحي در محيط سنگ و خاك

- اكتشاف و برآورد ذخيره، مدلسازي و توسعه و افزايش توليد ذخاير و مخازن هيدروكربني
مي باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی عمران*  شروع  فعالیت دانشکده مهندسی عمران را می توان با تاریخ تاسیس دانشگاه صنعتی  اصفهان در سال 1356 همزمان دانست که با 70 دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی آغاز  گردید. با توجه به تقادن تاسیس دانشگاه با انقلاب شکوهمند اسلامی و متعاقب  آن انقلاب فرهنگی، فعالیت های آموزشی به مدت 3 سال متوقف بود ولی در طی این  مدت اعضای هیات علمی به انجام فعالیت های پژوهشی و تهیه و تدوین جزوات و  کتب مشغول بودند. 

در  نیمسال بازگشایی دانشگاه (بهمن ماه سال 1361) دوره های آموزشی دانشکده با  تکمیل دوره دانشجویان ورودی سالهای 56، 57 و 1358 و نیز دانشجویانی که از  دانشگاه کار و پیشه به این دانشگاه منتقل گردیدند، ادامه یافت. اولین دوره  پذیرش دانشجویان بعد از انقلاب فرهنگی در مهرماه سال 1362 انجام گرفت و  تاکنون بطور پیوسته بی وقفه دانشکده مهندسی عمران سالانه پذیرای حدود 100  نفر دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی بوده است.
اولین  جشن فارغ التحصیلی دانشجویان این دانشکده در سال 1364 برگزار گردید و  تاکنون (سال 1389) حدود 2160 نفر دانش آموخته در مقطع کارشناسی از دانشکده  فارغ التحصیل گردیده اند. فعالیت های تحصیلات تکمیلی دانشکده به شرح جدول  زیر خلاصه می گردد:


دانشکده  مهندسی عمران در زمینه ایجاد گروه های پژوهشی نیز فعال بوده و گروه پژوهشی  فناوری های نوین در مهندسی عمران و گروه پژوهشی هسته آب و محیط ریست هم  اکنون مشغول بکار می باشند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مکانیک دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان*  یکی از دانشکده های  برتر در سطح کشور می باشد. این دانشکده یکی از  دانشکده های فعال و پویای  دانشگاه می باشد که در زمینه های مختلف علمی و  صنعتی مرتبط با رشته مهندسی  مکانیک فعالیت می کند. دانشکده مهندسی مکانیک  دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان به  عنوان قدیمی ترین دانشکده های دانشگاه شناخته شده  و همواره مسیر رشد و  تکامل خود را بر اساس نیازهای دانشگاه و کشور منطبق  ساخته است.

----------


## Gunner.Milad4274

خیلیییییییییییییییییییی ممنون مهسا خانوم

ینی میشه من مکانیکش قبول شم... کل انجمنو شیرینی میدم خخخ :Y (484):

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسي نساجي*  دانشکده   مهندسي نساجي دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان در سال 1362 تاسيس شد. اين دانشكده به   عنوان يكي از دانشكدههای بزرگ نساجي در كشور مطرح است و در سال با جذب   حدود يكصدو ده نفر دانشجو در مقاطع كارشناسي ،كارشناسي ارشد و دكترا مشغول   فعاليت هاي آموزشی و تحقيقاتي است.اين دانشكده در مقاطع كارشناسي ،   كارشناسي ارشد و دكترا در رشته های مهندسی شيمي نساجي و علوم الیاف و   تكنولوژی نساجي فعال ميباشد.از اين دانشكده تا كنون911 نفر در مقطع   كارشناسي و 110 نفر در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد فارغ التحصيل شدهاند.دانشكده   نساجي براي انجام فعاليت هاي آموزشي - تحقيقاتي خود مجهز به كارگاه ها و   آزمایشگاه هاي تخصصي است كه داراي تجهيزات مجهز و پیشرفته اي ميباشند، كه   بعضاً در نوع خود در كشور بينظير است.
اين دانشكده با توجه به کادر  علمی خود و امکانات آزمایشگاهی موجود، داراي  پتانسیل تحقيقاتي در زمینه هاي  مختلف نساجي از جمله موضوعات زیر است:
1- علوم و تكنولوژي توليد الياف و پليمر
2- نانو الیاف
3- ريسندگي و تكنولوژي توليد نخ و تكنولوژي توليد منسوجات تاري و پودي
4- بافندگي حلقوي و بي بافت
5- تكسچرايزينگ
6- تكنولوژي رنگ
7- رنگرزي، چاپ و تكميل
8- كنترل كيفي الياف، نخ، پارچه و منسوجات تكميل شده
9- بهينه سازي توليد
10- پوشش كاري منسوجات

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده فولاد*  پژوهشکده   فولاد به عنوان تشکیلاتی لازم و ضروری جهت گسترش کیفی و کمی فعالیت های   مشترک دانشگاه و صنايع فولاد و پاسخ به نيازهاي پژوهش و فناوری در صنعت   فولاد در سال ١٣٨٦ در دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان تاسیس شد. در سال ١٣٨٩ دانشگاه   با رويكرد تقويت پژوهش اقدام به تقويت اركان پژوهشي خود به ويژه پژوهشكده   فولاد نمود. در اين راستا معاونت پژوهشي و معاونت آموزشي پژوهشكده فولاد   تشكيل شدند تا اين پژوهشكده بتواند پاسخگوي نيازهاي پژوهشي و آموزشي صنايع   مرتبط باشد.
پژوهشکده فولاد در دانشگاه صنعتي  اصفهان واقع شده است و به عنوان زير  مجموعه اي از دانشگاه امكان استفاده  از كليه فضاهاي دانشگاه مثل سالن هاي  همايش، فضاهاي آزمايشگاهي، رفاهي و  فرهنگي را دارد. به علاوه اين پژوهشكده  دارای يك ساختمان اختصاصي شامل  فضاي اداري، آزمايشگاه، سالن جلسات، اتاق  پژوهشگران و محلي براي استقرار  همكاران و مدعوين پژوهشكده فولاد از صنعت مي  باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده علوم و تکنولوژی زیر دریا*      در  سال 1363 این مجموعه با نام مرکز تحقیقات علوم هوایی ودریایی برای  طراحی و  ساخت شناورهای زیرسطحی درمحل دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان ایجاد گردید .  در مهرماه  سال 1371 با تصویب وزارت علوم ، تحقیقات و فناوری نام این مرکز  به  پژوهشکده علوم و تکنولوژی زیردریا تغییریافت.
 این پژوهشکده دارای بیش از5000 مترمربع زیربنا و شامل فضاهای پژوهشی، کارگاهی و آزمایشگاهی مجزا می باشد. 
این مرکز دارای گروه های پژوهشی برق و ناوبری، سازه - مواد و هیدرودینامیک   وامکانات پشتیبانی قابل توجه بوده وبا استفاده از کادرتخصصی مجرب خود در   امور پژوهش های منجربه تولید فناوری های پیشرفته و ساخت تجهیزات دریایی و   زیردریایی فعالیت می نماید*.*

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده شهید اعتباری*      دهه  چهارم انقلاب اسلامی که توسط رهبر معظم انقلاب دهه پیشرفت و عدالت نام   گرفته است بی شک از جمله ی حساس ترین و مهمترین برهه های انقلاب اسلامی  است  و در سیر پیشرفت و تکامل انقلاب به سمت تمدن پرشکوه اسلامی نقش ویژه  ای   را ایفا می کند.یکی از مهمترین تاکیدات مقام معظم رهبری، مسئله علم و    فناوری می باشد به نحوی که ایشان در بیشتر فرمایشاتشان در جمع های  دانشجویی   به این موضوع پرداخته و در این راستا رهنمودهای کارگشایی را  مطرح نموده   اند.بسیج دانشجویی به عنوان یک تشکل ارزشی و پایبند به انقلاب  و رهبری خود  را موظف میداند که به نحو مناسب به این عرصه وارد شده و در  راستای برآورده  کردن تظارات رهبری و نیاز های انقلاب اسلامی، گام بردارد.
 تاسیس پژوهشکده های  دانشجویی پیرو فرمایش مقام معظم رهبری در جمع اساتید و  دانشجویان  دانشگاههای شیراز در تاریخ 14/2/1387، به همت سازمان بسیج  دانشجویی تحت طرح  "تحول و تعالی" بسیج دانشجویی مطرح شد.
 از  طرفی در گذشته (قبل از  سال 1387) ساختاری به نام مرکز تحقیقات در  مجموعه  بسیج دانشجویی دانشگاه  صنعتی اصفهان برای انجام فعالیتهای علمی-  پژوهشی،  در نظر گرفته شده بود.  حرکت های  خودجوش دانشجویی در بعضی از  دفاتر دانشکدهای بسیج، سبب تشکیل  هستههای  تحقیقاتی شد و دانشجویان  توانایی و ظرفیت خود را در انجام کارهای  پژوهشی و  بر طرف کردن قسمتی از  نیازهای کشور نشان دادند. در نتیجه به  دلیل حجم بالای  فعالیتها و همچنین  در راستای آماده سازی بستری مناسب جهت  استفاده از  پتانسیل های موجود در  دانشگاه و با توجه به سخنان مقام معظم  رهبری مبنی بر  به وجود آمدن  پژوهشکده های دانشجویی و لزوم تبدیل فضای  دانشگاهها به فضای  جهاد علمی،  بسیج دانشجویی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان به  عنوان یکی از فعال ترین  حوزه های  بسیج دانشجویی در فعالیت های علمی و  پژوهشی، اقدام به تاسیس اولین  پژوهشکده ی  دانشجویی در ساختار خود نموده  است. امید است که این حرکت  سازنده، سرآغازی  برای تشکیل پژوهشکده های  دانشجویی در ساختار بسیج  دانشجویی در سایر دانشگاه  های کشور عزیزمان گردد.
 آنچه  مسلم است در این برهه  از انقلاب با توجه به بیانات مقام معظم رهبری  در جمع  دانشجویان بسیجی  ورود جهادگونه به عرصه علم و خط شکنی علمی جزء  اصلی ترین  وظایف مجموعه  بسیج دانشجویی است که انشاالله به یاری خداوند  این کار صورت  خواهد گرفت.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> خیلیییییییییییییییییییی ممنون مهسا خانوم
> 
> ینی میشه من مکانیکش قبول شم... کل انجمنو شیرینی میدم خخخ



*خواهش میشـــه

امیدوارم که به دردتون خورده باشه


ایشاا... که قبــــــولید ، من مطمئنـــــم...*  :Y (505):

----------


## Gunner.Milad4274

خدا از دهنتون بشنوه احتمالش خیلی کمه ولی
بازم ممنون

----------


## Dr.Mohammadi

انشالله که حتما حتما میاری و کل انجمن رو به صرف شیرینی مجازی دعوت میکنی مهندس

----------


## saeid sharifzade

میدونم خیلی وقته اینا رو گذاشتید ولی واقعا تشکر میکنم خیلی دعاتون میکنم اگه یه خورده اطلاعات راجع رشته مهندسی آی تی این دانشگاه و یه سری عکس بیشتر در اختیارمون بذارید .

----------


## arghazavi

می دو نم دیره برای این بحثا
ولی من تو انتخاب رشته ام اول برق صنعتی اصفهان رو زدم بعد برق علم و صنعت
انتخابم به نظرتون درسته؟

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> می دو نم دیره برای این بحثا
> ولی من تو انتخاب رشته ام اول برق صنعتی اصفهان رو زدم بعد برق علم و صنعت
> انتخابم به نظرتون درسته؟


منم همچین اشتباهی کردم
پشیمونم پشیمووووووووووووون
البته من ای تی ام

----------


## arghazavi

چرا اشتباه کردید
دلیلی دارید؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> چرا اشتباه کردید
> دلیلی دارید؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk


بله

یکی جوی که حاکمه توی دانشگاه

و اساتید و مسافت و خیلی چیزا 

یکی دیگه از بچها هم پارسال برق صنعتی قبول شدند @Behrus58

----------


## amir2121

> بله
> 
> یکی جوی که حاکمه توی دانشگاه
> 
> و اساتید و مسافت و خیلی چیزا 
> 
> یکی دیگه از بچها هم پارسال برق صنعتی قبول شدند @Behrus58


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ من هم به احتمال بسیار زیاد امسال نرم افزار یا ایتی ص.اصفهان قبول میشم.

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ من هم به احتمال بسیار زیاد امسال نرم افزار یا ایتی ص.اصفهان قبول میشم.


تبریک میگم

جوش خشکه تفریحی نیست اگه خابگاهی باشید چرا بازم بهتره براتون
بیشتر درس چی بشه جشنی بذارن که توی جشنهاشونم ادم حوصلش سر میره

استادهاهم یکی از یکی گیر تر من الان درسی که باید ترم 3 بهم میدادن هی میگن استاد نداریم الان ترم5 بازم استاد ندارن اونوقت دانشگاه اصفهان اصلا دانشجو ای تی از نرم وسخت جداس اینقد اهمیت میدند

مسافتش هم بیرون شهره اگه اصفهانی باشید اذیت میششششششششید

----------


## amir2121

> تبریک میگم
> 
> جوش خشکه تفریحی نیست اگه خابگاهی باشید چرا بازم بهتره براتون
> بیشتر درس چی بشه جشنی بذارن که توی جشنهاشونم ادم حوصلش سر میره
> 
> استادهاهم یکی از یکی گیر تر من الان درسی که باید ترم 3 بهم میدادن هی میگن استاد نداریم الان ترم5 بازم استاد ندارن اونوقت دانشگاه اصفهان اصلا دانشجو ای تی از نرم وسخت جداس اینقد اهمیت میدند
> 
> مسافتش هم بیرون شهره اگه اصفهانی باشید اذیت میششششششششید


خیلی ممنون. اصفهانی نیستم و راهمم دوره.از لحاظ تفریح هم خب دخترا با پسرا فرق میکنن. به پسر یک بسته ورق بدی و سه تا ادم پایه تا ده سال تفریحش بدون هیچگونه حس تکراری شدنی جوره. 
بیشتر میخوام بدونم از لحاظ علمی تو ایتی و نرم افزار چطوره؟ هیئت علمیش رو که نگا میکردم خوبه. یعنی واقعا چیزی به معلوماتتون اضافه میکنه؟ یا همون دو سه تا کدنویسی و برعکس نوشتن یک عدد سه رقمی هست. بچه هاش چی؟ رقابتین؟

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> خیلی ممنون. اصفهانی نیستم و راهمم دوره.از لحاظ تفریح هم خب دخترا با پسرا فرق میکنن. به پسر یک بسته ورق بدی و سه تا ادم پایه تا ده سال تفریحش بدون هیچگونه حس تکراری شدنی جوره. 
> بیشتر میخوام بدونم از لحاظ علمی تو ایتی و نرم افزار چطوره؟ هیئت علمیش رو که نگا میکردم خوبه. یعنی واقعا چیزی به معلوماتتون اضافه میکنه؟ یا همون دو سه تا کدنویسی و برعکس نوشتن یک عدد سه رقمی هست. بچه هاش چی؟ رقابتین؟


خو چون خابگاهی میشید یکسری مشکلات رفع میشه :Yahoo (1): 

صد البته فرق داره تفریحات بعدم کلا این دانشگاه اکثریت جشن هاش شب برگزار میشه که اکثرا خابگاهیا شرکت میکنند مگه جشن خاصی باش :Yahoo (1): 

از لحاظ علمی استادی که متخصص ای تی باش نداره ولی توی نرم وسخت خوبه

درسارو هم تا بخواهید سخت میگیرند درسم خداییش یاد میدند خیالتون از لحاظ اینک اضافه میشه یا نه تخت کلاس های غیر درسی هم زیاد تو دانشکده برگزار میشه

برنامه نویسیشم قویه البته بستگی به استاد داره

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

اگه یه روز خدا توفیق بده شاید بیام تو دانشکده عمران یا فیزیکش درس بخونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arghazavi

> بله
> 
> یکی جوی که حاکمه توی دانشگاه
> 
> و اساتید و مسافت و خیلی چیزا 
> 
> یکی دیگه از بچها هم پارسال برق صنعتی قبول شدند @Behrus58


اساتید برقش چجورن؟

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan.mec89

> *دانشکده مکانیک دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان*  یکی از دانشکده های  برتر در سطح کشور می باشد. این دانشکده یکی از  دانشکده های فعال و پویای  دانشگاه می باشد که در زمینه های مختلف علمی و  صنعتی مرتبط با رشته مهندسی  مکانیک فعالیت می کند. دانشکده مهندسی مکانیک  دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان به  عنوان قدیمی ترین دانشکده های دانشگاه شناخته شده  و همواره مسیر رشد و  تکامل خود را بر اساس نیازهای دانشگاه و کشور منطبق  ساخته است.


برا ارشد جو دانشگاه و استاداش چطوره؟استاداش خیلی سخت گیرن؟

----------

